# Mantis Robot Wars!



## PhilinYuma (Jan 18, 2010)

Try this site! http://www.verbatim.jp/senshuken/

Some of these critters look a bit like mantids, don't they? But really, I just like the fights! Go NOK!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

That's weird... in a not totally uninteresting way.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 18, 2010)

I won!


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 18, 2010)

ceaper than real robot wars


----------



## revmdn (Jan 18, 2010)

It is fun.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 19, 2010)

Need to play that when I get home!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 19, 2010)

I've been playing all day. Curse you Phil!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 20, 2010)

To be completely honest it just confused me. I'm really confused.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 20, 2010)

aaack! only ranked 4796...gotta go to bed! :angry:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 20, 2010)

21 wins, one loss.

Hecks yeah.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 20, 2010)

#3339 now... Can't use my monster at work


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay I have to stop playing now. Way too addictive.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah, totally addictive.  It's a good thing that I can't use my Monster at work! :lol: 

Currently ranked 848. *sigh*


----------

